# Best kind of floaters to keep contained in ring?



## Ryan Mosby (Jan 19, 2017)

I have a high tech 20g long tank with good surface flow, but I'd like to have a hose ring in one spot (with a stick to help it stay in place) for some floating plants. I didn't really want floaters to begin with so my plants can get light, and because I don't like floaters with very long roots, but the betta tried making a bubble nest today and it scattered. I thought a ring of floating plants above the tall dwarf sag bush would give him a nice spot to hang out and make a nest if he wants, or hide in shade whenever (there are several plants he can hide in, just none tall enough to be able to hold a bubble nest).

I was wondering what the best kind of floaters I can contain would be? I liked frogbit and water lettuce in the past but their roots get so long, and they always find a way to get out of the ring. Maybe all floaters would do this.

What are your favorite floaters in high tech tanks that won't take over the whole thing in a day or two?

Honestly if all floaters easily escape containment and have long roots, just go ahead and tell me your favorites and I'll check them out anyway. Currently looking at red root floaters, I've never done them before.


----------



## gjcarew (Dec 26, 2018)

Red root floaters, azolla, and salvinia all have minimal roots.


----------



## Ryan Mosby (Jan 19, 2017)

Thank you! It's hard to decide between the three. I did went and made a ring for whatever I get, but it doesn't lay flat, it's all deformed enough that it doesn't horizontally lay flat on the water. Not sure how to fix that.

Also wondering if having this ring on the far end of a 20 gal long from the outflow is going to mess up my CO2 circulation.


----------



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

In my experience no floating plants will stay contained in a ring. They all manage to escape sooner or later (usually sooner) and you will be putting them back in after each water change. I'd either commit to floating plants or not bother. To the extent that you want to provide a place for the betta to make nests, it doesn't need to be floating plants. It can be anything that touches the water's surface. A piece of cork bark can be floated in the tank and even planted with low lying small plants if you really want to get into that scene. Other options include having terrestrial houseplants hanging off the side of the tank with leaves draping into the tank. Good luck!


----------



## Ryan Mosby (Jan 19, 2017)

@minorhero If I let my corkscrew val grow tall enough to touch the surface, would that work?


----------



## #DizzyIzzy1 (Sep 24, 2020)

Ryan Mosby said:


> Thank you! It's hard to decide between the three. I did went and made a ring for whatever I get, but it doesn't lay flat, it's all deformed enough that it doesn't horizontally lay flat on the water. Not sure how to fix that.
> 
> Also wondering if having this ring on the far end of a 20 gal long from the outflow is going to mess up my CO2 circulation.


I found using these glow stick work great, are more rigid than air line and lay fat. I got mine at local party supply shop and you can use a air line suction cup to attach to glass and keep it in place.https://www.amazon.com/Glow-Sticks-Party-Favors-100pk/dp/B00N1QPNMA


----------



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

Ryan Mosby said:


> @minorhero If I let my corkscrew val grow tall enough to touch the surface, would that work?


Yes that would also work fine.


----------



## Leeatl (Aug 8, 2015)

I use pieces of canister filter tubing to make rings and yes some of my Salvinia still get out, but not enough to bother me. It is all up to what you want to deal with. Letting the Val grow should work as has been said.


----------

